# A 10 year old girl called out "There is a Tesla!"



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Thursday evening I was going to a favorite bar and restaurant and passed two families chatting in the parking lot. A 10 year old called out, "There is a Tesla!" pointing to my Std Rng Plus Model 3. This is not the first time I've seen kids under 25 who pointed to my car and called it "a Tesla."

I never worried about EVs but this consistent recognition by young people shows how it works.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I got my M3 in Sept 2018 and had it backed in the driveway at my inlaws, where we were relaxing while my wife and her 2 nephews answered the door. One of the kids trick-or-treating said, "we really like your Tesla!", which caught me by surprise. Like you, I'm used to adults, not children, complementing my Tesla.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> Thursday evening I was going to a favorite bar and restaurant and passed two families chatting in the parking lot. A 10 year old called out, "There is a Tesla!" pointing to my Std Rng Plus Model 3. This is not the first time I've seen kids under 25 who pointed to my car and called it "a Tesla."
> 
> I never worried about EVs but this consistent recognition by young people shows how it works.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Here in Chicago....MANY kids call out about Tesla's. Many adults with them just look at their kids like they are strange.

I believe kids are more astute concerning cars / technology these days.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Those 10yo's will take over the world some day.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Tesla's are nowhere near rare enough here for anything like that to happen.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

More than 40 years ago when my wife and I both had Pontiac TransAms (I had a white '75 400-4sp, my wife had a navy '74 400-auto), my wife remembers stopping at a 4-way stop and a 6 y.o. boy walked by with his mom, "oh, I've always wanted a TransAm just like that one". Of course this was probably right after Smokey and the Bandit made TA's famous. So it's been going on for years.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

IPv6Freely said:


> Tesla's are nowhere near rare enough here for anything like that to happen.


Same here. There are five of them just in my small 125 house subdivision...


----------



## Robin6v (3 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> Those 10yo's will take over the world some day.


They surely will. Even I have a daughter, she is 12 years old


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

Believe it or not, my 3 1/2 year old grandson calls out every Tesla he sees (both my wife and I drive Teslas) and he even recognizes the Models pretty accurately, as they go by. 
This kid will be a CEO one day!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

On a trip I noticed the same: kids and teenagers would point at my car, thumbs up. They know.


----------

